# Shipping Pallet Perches



## czarkos (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey guys I was cleaning out my loft today and had a shipping pallet lying around so I decided to put it up in my loft. I figured that the space between the front and back of the pallet would allow the pigeons to poop over the edge so it doesn't get messy. here it is sorry the pictures tilted.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

It seems to me that the birds on board above wil drop droppings on bird on board below and so on. Good luck.-Nick


----------

